# Over 40s - Embryo Grading



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Goldies


I know it is easy to worry about the grading of embryos (grading is used by clinics as a rough measure for quality).  I thought it would be interesting, and potentially reassuring, to build a picture of the grading of the embryos we over 40s are typically having transferred.  I hope this makes sense and that I have set the poll up right!  You have a maximum of 18 votes - in case you have had more than one transfer, aged 40+.

This won't work for everyone:

- it assumes you used your own eggs.
- you need to know the grading of your embryos (clinics usually let you know before transfer - but sometimes you have to ask).
- I have used a 1 = highest - 4 = lowest scale.  If your clinic uses a scale the other way around, this won't work unless you are able to reverse the results.
- I'm not sure if Blasts are graded in the same way?

Fingers crossed this works OK and is not horribly complicated...

If anyone can refine this further and using 5 options only, combine the grading question with outcome information, this would be even more interesting!  Beyond me though at this time of night.

Best wishes

Sally Kate


----------

